# What's your relationship with your bf/gf's best friend and/or your best friend's bf/g



## Vix (Dec 14, 2015)

I only stated bf/gf because I'm sure there are more unmarried nfers than there are married. So what is your relationship with your boothang's best friend and your best friend's boothang? Especially if yours and their bff is the opposite gender. How do you feel about it, would you have them cut the other person off?


*Spoiler*: _My answer_ 



I only ask because I recently finally had the opportunity to hang out with my best friend's girlfriend and be with the two of them together rather than one on one hangouts. She's also a really close friend of mine that I've known for the past couple of years, and she's really great. Now, I only ask because our relationship has gotten a bit awkward once she and him got together because of the things that I hear about her from his family. I'm extremely supportive of their relationship, because he finally found a girl that is respectful of him and is understanding of him. But his family isn't happy with her at all and they say the harshest thing about her behind her back. I recently just heard these things and now it's making me feel sort of guilty for not telling her since I know these things would hurt her and I don't wanna tell her this bad shit I hear. And it's one of those situations where I'd rather stay tf away from of because they're both my friends and I ain't about all of that drama, that's their issue, not mine. But yeah, his gf and I are cool.

As for my boothang and me, his best friend is pretty amazing, I have no issues with her at all, and I actually really like her. I give them the space and I don't pry into their friendship because tbh, it's not my business to pry. Some people might think of it as being strange and too open about it, but it also isn't right to have someone completely cut off a friend imo. I guess we just have that understanding because he's also really cool with my bff (paragraph above) He has no issue with my bff being in my life and I have no issues with his being in his life. We also rely on each other and are best friends also, so having our best friends still continue to be in our lives was never an issue for either of us.



What about you guys?


----------



## Saru (Dec 14, 2015)

i don't have a boothang. 

however, i can speak on the other situation. i cannot hangout with one of my best female friend's bf at the same time as her, because she has a knack for dating the jealous type (it's complcated tbh). i'm not trying to have some hothead angry at me because i hugged his gf.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 14, 2015)

I knew my wife's best friend before I knew my wife (she was my brother's girlfriend at the time and became his wife) and I've always been cool with her.  And since my brother is my best friend it makes family events a lot of fun.  I'm very blessed in that way.

But I think you have to be careful if your best friend is the opposite gender.  Most of the time (please read "most" not "all") opposite gender relationships happen because one of the two was attracted to the other physically and the two just "clicked".  And often that means that your best friend is a potential trap.  I'm not saying to end the relationships - often that's not realistic to begin with - but just be sensitive to your partner, because they may feel like they have to compete with that other person even subconsciously.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm single but I spend a lot of time with my neighbor and his life partner. His life partner is introverted but idk I operate assuming he thinks I'm ok


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2015)

one of my roommate's is dating a girl that I knew before they met. this is actually their second time dating; the first time he broke up with her when she left for college because he wanted to date another girl (who not only was I also interested in, but she was also a close friend of mine and the current girlfriend.)

long story short: despite me and other friends telling her not to get back with him, she did, and we've all reconciled (it's been a couple years since then)

but I find her sort of annoying now (for unrelated reasons), so the only reason I hang out with her anymore is because she's still dating my roommate


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2015)

What are those unrelated reasons?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Violence (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm single by now, I only have a good friend and he's very trustful to me, we spend good time tho.


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 21, 2015)

I don't have neither a gf nor a Best Friend


----------



## Catamount (Feb 5, 2016)

omg this thread
how could i miss it

tbh I always liked my friends lovers more than their friends. Probably some kind of jealousy and owner's feelings, but since this is my dearest friend their love-of-life must be awesome by default.

until recently when my dearest friend got herself a new bf. She's gorgeous, also clever, own a flat and a car, and has a very well paid job. And a serious job, one that can lead you up the career ladder. In her relationships she tends also to be a well-thought and serious person aiming for the future.
She got a new bf after a painful breakup and she was saying awesome things about him, so I've imagined someone really cool and great. Until the moment we met and he was acting like a complete asshole. He appeared to have low self-esteem, to lack the simpliest manners, get annoyed easily by absolutely nothing. He doesn't even have the looks! I am not comparing it to her previous bf who was a good looking young promising doctor (the problem was he was scared of serious relationship and just ran off).
This one seems to hate me and expresses the hate however he can, tho we've never met before. However whatever he feels towards me has nothing to do with him looking like a scared schoolboy who is afraid of me, cause he knows that I know that he is not worth my friend. I totally don't get her point now.
ofc we don't talk about it, but I know that she values my opinion, we've known each other longer than she knew any of her bfs. I am not going to tell her anything, but I think she knows already.

This is probably the first time I am having a slight problem with my friends' bfs/gfs at all


----------

